# Donna's Cole Slaw



## eagle (Feb 12, 2009)

*DONNA'S COLE SLAW *
2 1/4- Teaspoons tarragon vinegar
3 1/4- Tablespoons vegetable oil
1/4--- Cup chopped onions
1/4--- Cup chopped green pepper
1 1/4- Cups Miracle Whip
1/2--- Cup sugar
2-3--- Bags shredded cole slaw mix
Salt and pepper to your taste


Mix oil, onions and sugar.
Add Tarragon vinegar.
Fold in Miracle Whip.
Pour above mixture over cabbage, onions and peppers. Fold in well.


Refrigerate in an air-tight covered dish. Best if made the night before serving.


10 servings


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 12, 2009)

Eagle, thanks for this recipe too! I have added it to my to-do list.


----------



## doctor phreak (Feb 12, 2009)

sounds good....


----------



## grothe (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Eagle...always lookin for another good slaw!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. That sounds good.


----------



## alx (Feb 13, 2009)

Tarragon vineager-will try this.


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 13, 2009)

I am always in search of a good coleslaw recipe. I will try this one out.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 15, 2009)

Cole Slaw is my faaaaaaaavorite!...............Thanks!


----------



## chadpole (Feb 15, 2009)

This sounds good. I have added it to my recipes in My Documents. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## rtom (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks eagle I can't wait to try this it sounds great


----------



## chiwa (Apr 20, 2009)

I tried this yesterday and it was excellent


----------



## eagle (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad you liked it.  I also think it is excellent.


----------



## straightupnobs (May 1, 2009)

Think i'll give this a whirl next week w/ my pulled pork.... sounds great. One question though , do ya think cider vinegar would go well as a substitute to the taragon vinegar?


----------



## eagle (May 1, 2009)

It won't be as good but should be a good sub.


----------



## straightupnobs (May 1, 2009)

i said to hell w/ it &  p/u  the taragon vinegar.... thanks for the recipe. i will let ya know how good it was after i make it for sure.


----------



## porked (May 3, 2009)

This looks like a keeper, gonna try it with my next shoulder. Thanks.


----------



## denton2221 (Sep 1, 2013)

I made this Donna's Cole Slaw tonight and it came out great. The only thing I did not have was the Terragon Vinegar so I used some white and red wine vinegar as a sub and it was still good.  Next time I make this I will use the terragon vinegar to see how much better it is that way. Thanks for giving out this recipe Eagle.

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## realbigswede (Nov 1, 2013)

sound good.... but where is the pictures... hehehehe


----------

